# Problem with G.Skill DDR4 3200mhz on Asrock B450 Pro4



## Geck0 (Dec 24, 2018)

I upgrade my PC with a 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200mhz Kit - F4-3200C16D-16GVKB

Its impossible to boot with 3200mhz,i have tried raising voltage to 1.40, and nothing. The pc try to boot a few times, and then go back to default settings.

And when i try to boot with 2933mhz, i only get a blue screen.

I do not know what else to try or if my ram its broken...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2018)

Full system specs and are you running the lad test BIOs


----------



## Geck0 (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh sorry.

Yes latest bios, 1.80

Ryzen 2700X
Asrock B450 Pro4
G.skill 3200 2x8gb
nvidia 1070ti


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2018)

Geck0 said:


> Oh sorry.
> 
> Yes latest bios, 1.80
> 
> ...


The latest BIOs for that board is 5.10

But looking at the support list I don’t see that RAM kit listed as supported. You May have to manually tweak it instead of auto and run 2933MHz


----------



## Geck0 (Dec 24, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> The latest BIOs for that board is 5.10
> 
> But looking at the support list I don’t see that RAM kit listed as supported. You May have to manually tweak it instead of auto and run 2933MHz


5.10 is for Asrock B350, mine is B450 and the latest in asrock web is 1.80


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 24, 2018)

did you try & set it to auto ? i see you set default, but maybe it isnt on auto..

try a single stick?

its not supported officially by Asrock, and that board isnt in the QVL for Gskill either. *may need to return & order a QVL set*


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2018)

What memory IC's?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> did you try & set it to auto ? i see you set default, but maybe it isnt on auto..
> 
> try a single stick?
> 
> its not supported officially by Asrock, and that board isnt in the QVL for Gskill either. *may need to return & order a QVL set*


agree, try it on manual and auto (oc)
does it act the same?


----------



## okidna (Dec 24, 2018)

cdawall said:


> What memory IC's?



Ripjaws V 3200 Mhz CL 16 so high possibility it's Samsung D-die.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2018)

okidna said:


> Ripjaws V 3200 Mhz CL 16 so high possibility it's Samsung D-die.



That part number kicks for anything from Samsung D die to hynix mfr. Timings are 16-18-18 which is more typically a hynix or micron product.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Geck0 said:


> Oh sorry.
> 
> Yes latest bios, 1.80
> 
> ...



Power supply???

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/B450 Pro4/index.asp#CPU

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/B450 Pro4/index.asp#Memory

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/B450 Pro4/index.asp#MemoryPR

Bios Listing

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/B450 Pro4/index.asp#BIOS

Your Manual, Read it

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/B450 Pro4.pdf

FAQ
https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/B450 Pro4/index.asp#FAQ

Technical Help
https://event.asrock.com/tsd.asp


----------



## Siux (Jan 19, 2019)

I know that this is old post, but maybe it will help someone.

I have the same MBO. Check if you memory sticks are in correct slot. A2-B4 are correct ones. In A1-B2 you wont get more then 2666mhz. 

I almost gave up of this, and then i saw Eidairaman1's post (post above mine)with link to MBO manual  There is little table in there which says everything, which ofcourse i skipped at first reading


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 19, 2019)

Siux said:


> I know that this is old post, but maybe it will help someone.
> 
> I have the same MBO. Check if you memory sticks are in correct slot. A2-B4 are correct ones. In A1-B2 you wont get more then 2666mhz.
> 
> I almost gave up of this, and then i saw Eidairaman1's post (post above mine)with link to MBO manual  There is little table in there which says everything, which ofcourse i skipped at first reading


Thank you for joining the forums, and leaving a post. Welcome to TPU.


----------



## Siux (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you biffzinker


----------



## spectatorx (Jan 20, 2019)

Recently i was facing similar issue and cause turned out to be a psu. I replaced old one with brand new and everything works fine.


----------

